# ACWiiU



## icedude545 (Jun 8, 2014)

I woulden't be surprise surprised if they announce the acnl port at this e3, I read on a news site couple months ago that they were already making decisions On the sequel. Second ACWiiU plaza, it has all the npcs ready (basicly copied and pasted from acnl with the textures in there original Def) and its shutting down in 2015. Third it didnt take that long to make accf


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 8, 2014)

*PLEASE NO!! MY BOTHER WONT LET ME PLAY HIS WII U!!!!! MAKE A NEW 3ds 1*


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> *PLEASE NO!! MY BOTHER WONT LET ME PLAY HIS WII U!!!!! MAKE A NEW 3ds 1*



what is with the size of that


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2014)

Doubt we'll get the announcement this year. If anything, I expect it to be next year at the earliest, if not 2016


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 8, 2014)

Capella said:


> what is with the size of that



7 to show I'm angury


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 8, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> *PLEASE NO!! MY BOTHER WONT LET ME PLAY HIS WII U!!!!! MAKE A NEW 3ds 1*



They've never released two Animal Crossing games on the same console, so that is very unlikely.


----------



## Jawile (Jun 8, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> *PLEASE NO!! MY BOTHER WONT LET ME PLAY HIS WII U!!!!! MAKE A NEW 3ds 1*



1. that text size is obnoxious
2. if he doesn't let you play it, kick his a$$
3. it wouldn't be very logical to make a new 3DS Animal Crossing, wouldn't it be the exact same as New Leaf?
4. wii u's HD graphics... imagine playing ANIMAL CROSSING. IN HD.


----------



## grahamf (Jun 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> *PLEASE NO!! MY BOTHER WONT LET ME PLAY HIS WII U!!!!! MAKE A NEW 3ds 1*



Ask your brother to make you your own account. Each person can have their own account, and even password protect it. If he's stil concerned then tell hm to look at the parental control options.


----------



## Purpur (Jun 9, 2014)

I hope they won't make the AC for WiiU soon because it will ruin my social life and future career as I'll play AC day and night


----------



## Kildor (Jun 9, 2014)

Jawile said:


> 1. that text size is obnoxious
> 2. if he doesn't let you play it, kick his a$$
> 3. it wouldn't be very logical to make a new 3DS Animal Crossing, wouldn't it be the exact same as New Leaf?
> 4. wii u's HD graphics... imagine playing ANIMAL CROSSING. IN HD.



1. I agree.
2. If her brother is 6 then I don't advice it.
3. Wait a few more years.
4. I feel that Animal Crossing will lose its charm if it was ever in HD. 

I don't plan on owning a WiiU, so no ACWiiU pls.


----------



## Improv (Jun 9, 2014)

I hope we get an announcement that they're working on it but a release date of like 2017


----------



## Justin (Jun 9, 2014)

I think we'll get an announcement either at E3, or more likely, in a Nintendo Direct later in the year or very early next year. I don't think the game is as far away as some of you think.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 9, 2014)

I hope they show us some cool little production item like a dev map or something that we totally won't over analyse, raising our expectations to stupid levels of unattainable.


----------



## Justin (Jun 9, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> I hope they show us some cool little production item like a dev map or something that we totally won't over analyse, raising our expectations to stupid levels of unattainable.



I hope they show us *5 seconds of video footage that we totally won't slow down to ridiculously slow motion levels to over analyze*, raising our expectations to stupid levels of unattainable.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 9, 2014)

I actually hope they do. This time can we get a commentary as well please?

'please nintendo dont stick with the tall versions PLEASE DONT! why dont you just keep it this way without the tall people  it breaks my heart to see the game we all love come to a downfall with a slight change in the peoples HIGHT!'

lmao. Pre New leaf anxieties.


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 9, 2014)

Rodeo said:


> They've never released two Animal Crossing games on the same console, so that is very unlikely.



Dobutso No Mori +
Animal Crossing: Population Growind
Dobutso No Mori e+

Despite that they're all similar, were released on Nintendo GameCube

Hm you never know. AC3DS was announced at E3 2010 then releaaed late 2012 in Japan. Now it's 2014. I doubt we'll see it; however. 2015 is pushing it


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 9, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Dobutso No Mori +
> Animal Crossing: Population Growind
> Dobutso No Mori e+
> 
> ...



Technically, those aren't new games, just updated versions.

Considering the past games came out 3 years between each other with the exception of New Leaf, I think it might actually be possible to get a mention of it. If New Leaf was revealed in 2010, two years after City Folk, it's possible for them to announce this one, two years after New Leaf came out. (Well, maybe not a full 2 years, but still.)


----------



## Witch (Jun 9, 2014)

Honestly, the announcement of this game is the only thing that would make me bury my old Wii and buy the Wii U


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2014)

Justin said:


> I think we'll get an announcement either at E3, or more likely, in a Nintendo Direct later in the year or very early next year. I don't think the game is as far away as some of you think.



Why you think it's so close? I really dont expect am announced cement until E3 next years t the earliest.

(Ok autocorrect ****ed up that sentence and I cbf to fix it but it's legible so pls do not judge me)


----------



## Justin (Jun 9, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Why you think it's so close? I really dont expect am announced cement until E3 next years t the earliest.
> 
> (Ok autocorrect ****ed up that sentence and I cbf to fix it but it's legible so pls do not judge me)



Because after New Leaf, Animal Crossing has become one of their best selling franchises so if they have any brains*, it'll be a priority rather than an afterthought that New Leaf was for many years. If it's a priority, they can easily have a quality game out the door within 2 to 2 and a half years. That would make for a release late 2014-mid 2015. Account for obvious Nintendo delays and you're looking at a release sometime between mid to late 2015. Therefore an announcement sometime mid to late 2014. (this week or later in the year)

_*unlikely_


----------



## Cardbored (Jun 9, 2014)

A Wii U version of ACNL would be really dumb. They already made that mistake with City Folk, and even though it's not an exact copy of Wild World, it wasn't that great. City Folk didn't take that long to make because they really didn't do anything new with it.


----------



## icedude545 (Jun 9, 2014)

Didn't Accf came out the same year it was announced on e3?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cardbored said:


> A Wii U version of ACNL would be really dumb. They already made that mistake with City Folk, and even though it's not an exact copy of Wild World, it wasn't that great. City Folk didn't take that long to make because they really didn't do anything new with it.


So you are calling Accf and acww bad? What a shame I think any ac game is good as long as they keep it almost the same since Animal Forest n64.


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2014)

Justin said:


> Because after New Leaf, Animal Crossing has become one of their best selling franchises so if they have any brains*, it'll be a priority rather than an afterthought that New Leaf was for many years. If it's a priority, they can easily have a quality game out the door within 2 to 2 and a half years. That would make for a release late 2014-mid 2015. Account for obvious Nintendo delays and you're looking at a release sometime between mid to late 2015. Therefore an announcement sometime mid to late 2014. (this week or later in the year)
> 
> _*unlikely_



That makes sense tbh but still not expecting it


----------



## Cardbored (Jun 9, 2014)

icedude545 said:


> Didn't Accf came out the same year it was announced on e3?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm not sure how you got that. I only said that City Folk was bad because it was basically the same as Wild World, only they added events from the gamecube game and changed a few things here and there. I like Wild World because they tried to do something different with it and improve on the game before it.


----------



## de-carabas (Jun 9, 2014)

I'd be pretty happy to see a ACWiiU game! Making patterns and such would be so amazing on the game pad! I doubt they would announce it at E3 but I'm expecting a release next year for sure!


----------



## Bowie (Jun 9, 2014)

As soon as a Wii U version of Animal Crossing gets released, everybody is gonna dump New Leaf. The same thing happened with Let's Go to the City and Wild World, so, I know for a fact that's going to happen, and, New Leaf hasn't been around long enough to be dumped. In a few years time, making an Animal Crossing game for the Wii U will be justified. But, right now, we just don't need it.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 9, 2014)

Bowie said:


> As soon as a Wii U version of Animal Crossing gets released, everybody is gonna dump New Leaf. The same thing happened with Let's Go to the City and Wild World, so, I know for a fact that's going to happen, and, New Leaf hasn't been around long enough to be dumped. In a few years time, making an Animal Crossing game for the Wii U will be justified. But, right now, we just don't need it.



I think we'll get an announcement if anything, considering the same thing happened with City Folk and New Leaf, then it could be released a couple years later.


----------



## icedude545 (Jun 9, 2014)

Bowie said:


> As soon as a Wii U version of Animal Crossing gets released, everybody is gonna dump New Leaf. The same thing happened with Let's Go to the City and Wild World, so, I know for a fact that's going to happen, and, New Leaf hasn't been around long enough to be dumped. In a few years time, making an Animal Crossing game for the Wii U will be justified. But, right now, we just don't need it.


Oh New leaf, The island made the game too easy and it got boring too fast for me. I remember spending years on other ac games without getting bored. In the next ac Im def. Never using the island.


----------



## Cyan507 (Jun 9, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Doubt we'll get the announcement this year. If anything, I expect it to be next year at the earliest, if not 2016



I agree, wayyyyyy too early.


----------



## Liquefy (Jun 9, 2014)

Rodeo said:


> They've never released two Animal Crossing games on the same console, so that is very unlikely.



Wrong.  There are three games on the GameCube.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zigzag991 said:


> Technically, those aren't new games, just updated versions.


Wrong.  They are three separate games, each with different features.


----------



## Zappo09 (Jun 9, 2014)

So let me get this Straight Nintendo Network will be shutting down, is that right or is it wrong?


----------



## Bird (Jun 9, 2014)

If there is an ACWiiU announced, I hope they make a 3DS version like how SSB4 is and make the two systems compatible to each other (like: you can together on two systems instead of one).


----------



## Jawile (Jun 9, 2014)

Zappo09 said:


> So let me get this Straight Nintendo Network will be shutting down, is that right or is it wrong?



No... Where did you hear that? NN is going to be Nintendo's 'permanent' online service.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 9, 2014)

Liquefy said:


> Wrong.  There are three games on the GameCube.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



No, they are the same game with, like I previously said, updated features. Just because they add the Able Sisters doesn't make it an entire new game.


----------



## Blaziken257 (Jun 9, 2014)

Jawile said:


> No... Where did you hear that? NN is going to be Nintendo's 'permanent' online service.



Zappo09 probably meant Animal Crossing Plaza, which will shut down after 2014 for some reason.


----------



## Solid (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah I don't have a Wii U anymore, thing just sucks in my opinion which is why I'm rooting for this not to happen. I would rather a 3ds version, I mean come on Nintendo.


----------



## Chromie (Jun 9, 2014)

Solid said:


> Yeah I don't have a Wii U anymore, thing just sucks in my opinion which is why I'm rooting for this not to happen. I* would rather a 3ds version, *I mean come on Nintendo.



What?


----------



## Cyan507 (Jun 10, 2014)

Chromie said:


> What?



think what they mean to say was *another 3ds title. I'd be more on board for another 3ds title myself although it likely won't happen. Funny how the handheld installments are the truly progressive AC titles.


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 10, 2014)

I loved AC:GC and I see virtually no point in another 3DS version and I'd love to see a HD Wii U New Leaf but I prefer the handheld versions. I haven't had access to consoles so New Leaf is a godsend.


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 10, 2014)

Kildor said:


> 1. I agree.
> 2. If her brother is 6 then I don't advice it.
> 3. Wait a few more years.
> 4. I feel that Animal Crossing will lose its charm if it was ever in HD.
> ...


Lose its charm? Wtf? It would make its charm even greater if it was in HD


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

If they do I'm sure my heart will break, I only bought the crappy 3ds for acnl.


----------



## Isabella (Jun 10, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> *PLEASE NO!! MY BOTHER WONT LET ME PLAY HIS WII U!!!!! MAKE A NEW 3ds 1*


LMAO

no but really if they make it for the wiiU i will go buy one specifically for ac


----------



## icedude545 (Jun 10, 2014)

VinniexCrossing said:


> If there is an ACWiiU announced, I hope they make a 3DS version like how SSB4 is and make the two systems compatible to each other (like: you can together on two systems instead of one).



Thats basicly what they did with acww just the wii verison has more features so it might be yhe same with acnl


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

I just watched wiifolderjosh's new video on YouTube and
I actually think they probably will release some info about 
the wii u animal crossing at E3 now.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 10, 2014)

Video? MUST WATCH.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

here lol:


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 10, 2014)

http://37.media.tumblr.com/960677d945ee5c73df6a17adc0630a10/tumblr_mjidrhgxwu1roe8a2o1_500.gif
Show me Animal Crossing U already Nintendo!


----------



## West8991 (Jun 10, 2014)

Animal Crossing is better on handheld. It was a match made in heaven when New Leaf came out, they captured the casual market and all of the kids by making for the handheld while still catering towards the Hardcore fans. Another console AC is a bad idea because I loved City Folk but I got bored of it in a couple of months as the game takes dedication and time to play, and I am a PC gamer so naturally consoles bore me after a while so I switch to my PC or Handheld because its more convenient to play than a console. My 3DS is always on my desk, and I play it at anytime during the day while my Wii/Wii U just collects dust as I play it but it takes forever to turn on and just yeah.

AC needs to stay on handheld, I know the old fans will hate it but I am accepting of change.


----------



## a potato (Jun 10, 2014)

In the Amiibo video, there were pictures of Tom Nook and Isabelle.


----------



## Jawile (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm expecting an AC for Wii U soon, and I hope we get it.


----------



## TheWonky (Jun 10, 2014)

a potato said:


> In the Amiibo video, there were pictures of Tom Nook and Isabelle.



Das is what I thought.


----------



## Warrior (Jun 10, 2014)

I feel like it would've been dropped in the live event? but who knows, gotta keep an eye on treehouse i guess


----------



## Boccages (Jun 10, 2014)

Bummer. No news on a Wii U Animal Crossing game


----------



## Vinathi (Jun 10, 2014)

pls no
i dont want to get even more tempted to buy a wii u with all these games coming out -sobs-


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm glad there's no AC WiiU game, I'm not ready for it


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm actually kind of glad they haven't announced it yet. 
If they did my brother and I would go back to sharing animal 
crossing games. I'm just gonna sit back and let him graduate first.


----------



## icedude545 (Jun 11, 2014)

At least its  guaranteed next year!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 11, 2014)

Not necessarily.


----------



## a potato (Jun 11, 2014)

icedude545 said:


> At least its  guaranteed next year!



I'm not saying that it won't happen next year, but how?


----------



## kitanii (Jun 11, 2014)

There will be no AC WIIU this year at least. There will be one EVENTUALLY though.

Source


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 11, 2014)

I'd be happy if it came out on WiiU, or was planned to. Someone told me that they'd confirmed that it'd be for WiiU, but I'm not so sure. I'll be asking for one for my birthday this year anyway. c:


----------



## Zappo09 (Jun 12, 2014)

So Animal Crossing Plaza is gonna shut down this year, so Nintendo's thinking of making an Animal Crossing for the Wii U, is that true??


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 12, 2014)

They made a statement a few months back that said "An Animal Crossing title for the Wii U would not appear anywhere in the near future, if at all."


----------



## Nella (Jun 13, 2014)

I'd love to have ac for wiiu!!! I hope they make a better make a better way to swim
or maybe be able to swim in rivers???
or something really good I read once, a separate "pocket" for tools!!!
And maybe more space in the closet
give me an AC on wiiu!!! I want that!!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 13, 2014)

Reizo said:


> They made a statement a few months back that said "An Animal Crossing title for the Wii U would not appear anywhere in the near future, if at all."



wooooooooahhhhhhhhhh


got a link for that?


----------



## CR33P (Jun 13, 2014)

yaeh e3 is voer no animal crossing 9


----------



## Timon1771 (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh well, Maybe next E3!​


----------



## ros3quartz (Jun 14, 2014)

I hope they make a new 3ds version of AC because on Wii U it will ruin some of the best features, like Street pass and uploading photos to Tumblr etc. They whole social aspect and bringing the game to other platforms will be lost. Also I like to play the game everyday, like you are supposed to. The great thing about 3ds is you can take it with you. You can't take a Wii U everywhere you go. It will be a totally different game, more like a farming game or something. Unless they come up with something super cleve that trumps all these things.


----------



## Zanessa (Jun 14, 2014)

Kildor said:


> 4. I feel that Animal Crossing will lose its charm if it was ever in HD.
> 
> I don't plan on owning a WiiU, so no ACWiiU pls.



omg yes..
I feel the same way.
Also, I do not plan on ever getting a Wii U.. also, my mom said she'd never buy one so there's that.


----------



## Oriana (Jun 14, 2014)

The thought of an AC Wii U troubles me since AC:CF did so poorly on a non-mobile console. Then again, ACG did wonderfully on the Gamecube, despite its elementary gameplay. But my main concern boils down to the use of the Wii remote and the GamePad. AC:CF's controls were tedious for me and I'm worried about how Nintendo will integrate the GamePad into the equation. :/


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't want another 3DS Animal Crossing
Sorry


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 14, 2014)

Oriana said:


> The thought of an AC Wii U troubles me since AC:CF did so poorly on a non-mobile console. Then again, ACG did wonderfully on the Gamecube, despite its elementary gameplay. But my main concern boils down to the use of the Wii remote and the GamePad. AC:CF's controls were tedious for me and I'm worried about how Nintendo will integrate the GamePad into the equation. :/



I doubt that'd be a problem, since the gamepad works more like a traditional controller and they could use the screen as a sort of inventory like in New Leaf.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 14, 2014)

i'd rather be able to carry around my ac town instead of sitting in front my my flatscreen everyday.
Especially if im travelling.


----------



## TheWonky (Jun 14, 2014)

I'd be down with ACWU as long as you can play it singularly on the gamepad. U play al my games on the gamepad soo. It wou'd be difficult doe.


----------



## Zulehan (Jun 14, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> i'd rather be able to carry around my ac town instead of sitting in front my my flatscreen everyday.
> Especially if im travelling.


Would be nice if the game could be played on both the Wii U and 3DS; i.e., made for Wii U, but can easily be booted up from the 3DS as a 'mobile' version of the game. Probably nowhere near as practical as I hope, though.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 14, 2014)

Cardbored said:


> I'm not sure how you got that. I only said that City Folk was bad because it was basically the same as Wild World, only they added events from the gamecube game and changed a few things here and there. I like Wild World because they tried to do something different with it and improve on the game before it.



Nope, nope, nope. I hated Wild World. It was something different, but it just lacked so much. Like, they basically just stripped back Animal Crossing to its foundations and removed all the fun, quirky aspects about it which I loved (eg: the police station, having your own house, the train station), into a somewhat empty world. I like City Folk moreso because it DID include a few of those aspects, and they only built on it with New Leaf which I loved. 

Anyway, don't get your hopes up for another version on 3DS. It's highly unlikely. At E3, Nintendo solely focused on the WiiU because it's selling so badly, so they wanted to release loads of good, new games for it to make people want to buy it more (which is certainly working). Imagine if they released an Animal Crossing for WiiU. Now, all those big fans who were introduced into the series, would want to buy a WiiU. I think a HD Animal Crossing game would be amazing... Literally everything I could have ever dreamed of.  I mean if any of you guys have the Animal Crossing Plaza game on the WiiU, you'll know how amazing that looks. I'd love it if they could make it just like that, and perhaps build on it even more. Heck, maybe we could even change the height/weight of our characters and skin colours BASED on the Mii we have (since presumably most of us want our characters to look like us) and use. Anyway, that's just a thought. ^^ I'm sure Nintendo will announce a new Animal Crossing with any luck next E3, but definitely not any time soon. It takes a long time to make games like this.


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 14, 2014)

Himari said:


> Nope, nope, nope. I hated Wild World. It was something different, but it just lacked so much. Like, they basically just stripped back Animal Crossing to its foundations and removed all the fun, quirky aspects about it which I loved (eg: the police station, having your own house, the train station), into a somewhat empty world. I like City Folk moreso because it DID include a few of those aspects, and they only built on it with New Leaf which I loved.



The removal of thngs was a gamble on nintendos part. They wanted to see how the gate would work in place of the train station, replacing the police station. Plus city folk had special visitors in the city. No really rare special visitors, just boom theyre always there.

Plus having no holidays is weird, but still better than the downright stupid toy day system in the gamecube version


----------



## CR33P (Jun 14, 2014)

Oriana said:


> The thought of an AC Wii U troubles me since AC:CF did so poorly on a non-mobile console. Then again, ACG did wonderfully on the Gamecube, despite its elementary gameplay. But my main concern boils down to the use of the Wii remote and the GamePad. AC:CF's controls were tedious for me and I'm worried about how Nintendo will integrate the GamePad into the equation. :/



gamepad could show the items?


----------



## Byngo (Jun 14, 2014)

Too soon for ACWIIU. Nope, nope, nope.


----------



## Zulehan (Jun 15, 2014)

Now I know why there's no AC for Wii U: 

They were busy making Splatoon: 

http://mynintendonews.com/2014/06/15/the-splatoon-team-consists-of-the-core-animal-crossing-team/

I was already greatly interested in Splatoon, but now I'm sold.


----------



## feavre (Jun 15, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> If they do I'm sure my heart will break, I only bought the crappy 3ds for acnl.


SAME.  I have no other games and need no other games hahaha.
I bought cityfolk but hated how unportable wii gaming is.  Handhelds will probably have the edge on any wiiu game.


----------



## Wabty (Jun 15, 2014)

if they make a wii u game i'll cry ((


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 15, 2014)

Let's go to the City was the first animal crossing game I picked up. Besides the grass wear, it was still a good game and still my favourite. I know why it gets all the stick though so need for anyone to explain that mess for me.

I feel there was something in the previous games that was lost in new leaf. Maybe just a feel, the art or even the music that changed up just that little bit too much. Hope the next game recaptures them feels that I am disastrously trying to explain here.


----------



## ACNiko (Jun 15, 2014)

I can imagine how beautiful an Animal Crossing game would look like with HD graphics on the Wii U. I really think it's time for Nintendo to announce that. I think they'll wait another year or so though, since New Leaf only have been out for a year. I look forward to it!


----------



## Jawile (Jun 15, 2014)

ACNiko said:


> I can imagine how beautiful an Animal Crossing game would look like with HD graphics on the Wii U. I really think it's time for Nintendo to announce that. I think they'll wait another year or so though, since New Leaf only have been out for a year. I look forward to it!



Basically, I'm imagining your signature with HD graphics.
And I think that looks pretty freaking awesome.


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 16, 2014)

Y'all really wanna spend $60 on an HD, non-portable version of New Leaf? Alright then.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 16, 2014)

Reizo said:


> Y'all really wanna spend $60 on an HD, non-portable version of New Leaf? Alright then.



How do you know it'll be exactly like New Leaf? Going by most people's logic, City Folk was the only one that was a disappointment for lack of new content, but just because it would be on the Wii U doesn't mean it'll be an exact copy of New Leaf. Plus, people don't realize that the game has already been out for almost two years, not one, and that some of us aren't asking for a next day release but rather the possibility of an announcement of it being worked on.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 16, 2014)

Me and a friend thought of at least 200 ideas for the next AC game. We have a list.


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 16, 2014)

here you go!

http://www.idigitaltimes.com/articles/22467/20140331/animal-crossing-wii-u-release-date-3ds.htm


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 16, 2014)

I already read that article and I'm actually glad they said that, since it further proves the point that the new one won't be an exact copy of New Leaf just because it's on a console.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 16, 2014)

Zigzag991 said:


> How do you know it'll be exactly like New Leaf? Going by most people's logic, City Folk was the only one that was a disappointment for lack of new content, but just because it would be on the Wii U doesn't mean it'll be an exact copy of New Leaf. Plus, people don't realize that the game has already been out for almost two years, not one, and that some of us aren't asking for a next day release but rather the possibility of an announcement of it being worked on.



Still not 2 years since it's not November.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zigzag991 said:


> I already read that article and I'm actually glad they said that, since it further proves the point that the new one won't be an exact copy of New Leaf just because it's on a console.



But that article more or less says it's not likely to happen any time soon.


----------



## ACNiko (Jun 16, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Me and a friend thought of at least 200 ideas for the next AC game. We have a list.



I wouldn't mind if you shared it with us.


----------



## icedude545 (Jun 16, 2014)

The AC Dev team is working on Splatoon now so after some time its finished they will start on You know what. For now ill just play Accf.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reizo said:


> Y'all really wanna spend $60 on an HD, non-portable version of New Leaf? Alright then.



Yep don't forget the added features


----------



## Boccages (Jun 25, 2014)

I am  worried about AC Wii U. The game must be released in 2015 or else...


----------



## oath2order (Jun 25, 2014)

NouvelleOrange said:


> I am  worried about AC Wii U. The game must be released in 2015 or else...



Or elde what?


----------



## Warrior (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm gonna guess the earliest it'll happen is early 2016, especially if nintendo doesn't want to release too much at once? However with all the models made for now in HD it's very possible? we'll just have to wait. I feel like the wii u game, if it comes, will have a view more like the game cube game, as opposed to the rolling log world.


----------



## JCnator (Jun 26, 2014)

Animal Crossing on portable consoles sure made a lot of sense considering its usual scope. You could typically squeeze between 10 minutes and an hour just for doing some daily grind. If you can find enough time, that is. Portability isn't the sole factor of the success found in handheld versions. Both Animal Crossing Wild World and New Leaf actually exploited many of the features from the handheld systems to their fullest potential and actually did some fresh changes to their formula.

My biggest gripes with Animal Crossing: City Folk are: the game being released on the wrong system, and not improving much to ACWW. Not that because it isn't released on a portable system, but the Wii just seemed to be a poor system choice to work on it to begin with. They didn't even bothered to exploit the system's sparse unique features well enough to warrant better sales. WiiConnect24 wasn't enough, online multiplayer isn't improved much even with Wii Speak accessory, Wii Remote's awkward functions were tacked-on and graphics haven't improved much aside of raising the polygon count. ACCF felt more like of stopgap release of the franchise than a true new installment.

With that being said, home console releases shouldn't be necessarily ruled out. Wii U appears to be a much better system to release a console version of Animal Crossing, despite of not being as portable as the handhelds do. The Wii U GamePad has a touch screen that could act similarly to how New Leaf did. And there's even a mic that could be useful for Island Tours. If Nintendo wants to make this Wii U version of AC successful, the development staff have to prove why the game should be on that system. It should also exploit all of the available features in a creative way while substantially improving on what the 3DS installment has done wrong (i.e. balancing the Island Tours). Otherwise, it'll come off as a ACNL port rather than a legitimately new game and won't justify the purchase of a Wii U console.


As to when the Wii U installment will be announced, it could range anytime from next year's E3 to mid-2016 at worst. Splatoon could be a factor that may push the inevitable Animal Crossing installment, because it's planned to release sometimes in 2015. The closure of Animal Crossing Plaza may be a good indicator of the upcoming Animal Crossing game, given that they could reuse the character assets that were already present on the software. So, that's already a good part of development done at this point.
Everyone seems to forgot that there's the now-worthless Update Data button mysteriously sitting in ACNL's main menu. It supposedly get the latest updates from Nintendo's server, but then there's absolutely no update after the Japanese/South Korean v1.1 data launched since late March 2013 (every other region were built from the latest revision). One year after the patch was released in Eastern countries, it seems that the development team didn't bothered fixing/adding things to ACNL anymore. It's more likely suggesting that Animal Crossing for Wii U could be possibly already planned to be announced at some point in the future.


As a owner of both Japanese and American version of ACNL, I already grew bored of it after a year or so of playing them. I admit that they did a good job on keeping myself glued to them for three months, especially since I consider it to be the best Animal Crossing title I ever played during the whole lifetime. In the next 2 years, watch me breaking my wallet by ordering a Japanese Wii U and downloading the game from the same franchise if it ever release months before the localized versions arrive!


----------



## Myles (Jun 26, 2014)

NouvelleOrange said:


> I am  worried about AC Wii U. The game must be released in 2015 or else...


Asking for a 2015 release is asking for Wild World 2 all over again. Then again, they need to release it before its generation ends. The Wii U only has until about 2020 or so. ):


----------



## oath2order (Jun 26, 2014)

Myles said:


> Asking for a 2015 release is asking for Wild World 2 all over again. Then again, they need to release it before its generation ends. The Wii U only has until about 2020 or so. ):



That's 6 years -_-


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 26, 2014)

Reizo said:


> Y'all really wanna spend $60 on an HD, non-portable version of New Leaf? Alright then.



I love the portability but tbh I thought $30 
was expensive lol. There's no way I'm willingly
spending $60 for that game unless it's just amaze


----------

